# Tiel eat from hand but refuse to step up (hiss and bite)



## ReadyForParrots (May 28, 2019)

So my little Horus ied: likes to eat oats from my hand (he loves oats, and hate millet and sunflower seed, he is a weirdo) but if i try to touch his head or make him step up he hiss like a snake and bite (not hard, my male parrotlet bites :blue plet: for real).
Any advice how to make him step up? its been like two weeks eating from hand.

Ty!


----------



## adelpks (Aug 26, 2015)

Not sure how old your cockatiel is, if he/ she is young it will be quicker than my experience. I didn't start correctly training my Clover until he was 2.5 years and have been doing so everyday until now when he is almost 4 years. When we started he would only take sunflower seeds from my fingers and back away fast, now he will step on my hand to reach the sunflower seed but if there is no seed he still hisses and bites at my hands. We are gradually making progress though. Even if your bird is younger it will still require regular everyday training, gradually making them work a little more over time to develop skills. Particularly if he/she dislikes your hands. With oats you may be able to do multiple training sessions a day, I've had to restrict to 1 because sunflower seeds are high in fat.


----------



## ReadyForParrots (May 28, 2019)

Finally, after so much work he started to step up! What worked for me, was to put my hand in L mode inster of just finger. So you corner him from the two sides and he is obliged to step up. That with some favourite meal (oats for him), is perfect combo  ied:


----------

